# Single Speed,, Gear ratios??



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Thinkin bout switching to SS from the current 5 speed setup. what ratios are you guys running? Im even thinking of going to microdrive.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

26" or 24" wheels?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

26".....


----------



## HOFFMAN223 (Aug 24, 2004)

I run a SS microdrive and I love it. Gear ratio is 25-12. Takes a couple turns of the cranks to get up to speed, but the ratio is perfect for getting torque for quick acceleration and with a hookworm in the back and a holy-roller up front once I'm up to speed, I can quit pedaling and start worrying about where I am going to end up/land.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

sweet.. im thinking about the E13 wheel and bash combo. but gotta buy cranks too..


----------



## oneder (Apr 4, 2006)

I running SS with 36/16 or 36/15 on 26s depending on what and where i'm riding.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

25-11 would be great. The 11t would wear out a little more quickly, but it cuts down on weight and gives you extra ground clearance. 25-11 should get you up to speed fairly quickly and give you lots of torque.

Most people start around a 2:1 ratio and play with it from there.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

*ss*

im going to use a 38 -18 which i believe is a 1to1 ratio which is the optimal gear ratio


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

RYAN E said:


> im going to use a 38 -18 which i believe is a 1to1 ratio which is the optimal gear ratio


38-38 would be 1:1  38-18 is about 2.1:1 36-18 is 2:1.. get it? big gear divided by small gear gives you X:1.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

*Ss*

I Meant 2:1 Thats What Happens When I Listen To Other People


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> 25-11 would be great. The 11t would wear out a little more quickly, but it cuts down on weight and gives you extra ground clearance. 25-11 should get you up to speed fairly quickly and give you lots of torque.
> 
> Most people start around a 2:1 ratio and play with it from there.


Can you reccommend any 25t chainwheels, or any 11t freewheels? They are pretty hard to find that small, but I would like to have smaller gears, and it sounds like a good gear ratio.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

34:16 on 26s

All dirtjump, no urban.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

looks like iill be runnin 32 15..


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

hmm, be sure to post pics


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you going with 3 piece cranks or MTB cranks? If you're running the 4 arm cranks, go ahead with a 32-14 or something like that. If you're running 3 piece "BMX" cranks, then you have lots of choices, look for micro-drive BMX stuff. Tree makes some good 25t chaingrings, and check out the Animal Lite chainwheels as well. Look on Danscomp for all that gear. Run a Shadow Conspiracy Interloc half-link chain. It really lets you dial in the chain length.


----------



## BIGGER John (May 2, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> looks like iill be runnin 32 15..


ran that for awhile....works nicely..30-14 now


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

who here is running a cassette hub, and whose running a freewheel? I personally think the cassette (whether multispeed, or SS) is far above the freewheel... and plus, you can't run microdrive with a freewheel... looks like a decent variation in ratios here too...


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

the variation in ratios, im assuming, is because some people use their bikes for mainly dirt jumping, whil others use their bikes for mainly urban. And then there are more people who just do both.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

ended up 32-16,, works good so far.. did some sprints on it, and it was fast enough,, and small enough to get up to speed fast enough . i might play around with soem other ones, but ultimately id like to go micro drive


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I'm smaller and do mostly urban where I like to accelerate quick so I chose a 32-18 gearing. I havent heard of many people doing it the way I do but I dont really mind. Its a nuisence sometimes when I want to sprint but overall it doesn't bother me alot. I may try 32-16 or 32-15 though.


----------



## Garson413 (Nov 29, 2005)

For 25t chainrings, I'm a big fan of Tree, or if you can find them, RNC lites. What kind of rear hub are you running? You can't get an 11t driver for most hubs, but if you're running an Odyssey type driver (ie. Woodman singlespeed) you can run an Odyssey, certain Profile, or Blackout drivers (as far as I know, I'm about to undertake this experiment myself in a few days to see for sure.) Otherwise, you're kind of SOL.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think he's running a cassette hub, so 11t cogs shouldn't be difficult to find.

Trees are real nice, but my Animal Lite V2 has held up very well.


----------



## rafg (Apr 29, 2006)

36-17 is magic man acceleration and speed


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

I dont think there is an 11t that fits over the freehub body, theyre usually the last before the lockring. I think 12 is the smallest that works if youre doing a conversion


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

the 11 fits over just fine, homeboy


----------



## rumble (Nov 9, 2005)

34:18 works on my Loki without need for a tensioner.


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

32-18 here. Works well for me right now. I am contemplating on 32-16...


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

36/16 or /18


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I am contemplating going up in gear....



I'm probably gonna take the Chris King cog I found and put it on for a 32-14. I'll have to break my chain and shorten it though....


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

11 is going to be too small. Your chain will ride on the spacers. I have a 12 now and had to cut thinner spacers for my cassette because they rubbed with the stock ones.
Some combinations will work better than others for chain length. Be ready with a half-link, you may need it.
25/12 works great for me on 26s.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

just threw on the 15t King cog i picked up and a 1/8 chain... world of difference..


----------



## inkdwheels (Apr 14, 2005)

30-13 on 24's with a cassette hub. Best I've found so far.


----------

